# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  كيفية الوقاية من العين

## حكاية روووح

شعرت في السنوات الأخيرة بأني مصابة بالعين ، فقد آتاني الله حسن صورة يلفت النظر، . والحمد لله لكني لا أريد أن تكون حياتي في اضطراب بسبب ذلك. أقول لك : ليس كل الناس يحمدون الله ويثنون عليه للأشياء التي يعجبون بها ، خصوصا الكفار. فهل يوجد أمام الفتاة من طريق للتمكن من حماية نفسها من العين بدون (أن تحتاج إلى) تغطية وجهها ؟ هل وضع مقاطع من القرآن يحمي الفرد من الإصابة بالعين ؟ وماذا عن لبس القلائد والتعليقات التي تكون على شكل أعين أو أيدي ؟ فقد سمعت بأن تلك التعليقات تحفظ الفرد لكنها حرام ؟ حياتي أفضل كثيرا الآن بالمقارنة مع ما كانت عليه في السابق حيث كنت لا أتمسك بالإسلام مع أني ولدت مسلمة، فهل يعني هذا أنه بسبب أني مسلمة أفضل فإن العين ، إن أنا كنت غير محظوظة بما يكفي لأن أصاب بها فقد اختفت من روحي (؟)، أم يجب أن يقرأ علي القرآن كي أتخلص منها. كيف لي أن أحفظ نفسي من أن يصيبني ذلك مرة أخرى؟.
نص الجواب

الحمد لله
عليك أن تعرفي أن الحجاب واجب ، وليس لشخص أن يختار من الشرع ما يميل إليه نفسه ، ويترك ما لا تميل إليه نفسه ، لأن الله عز وجل يقول : ( يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ ) البقرة /208 قال ابن كثير : أمر الله عباده المؤمنين أن يأخذوا بجميع عرى الإسلام وشرائعه والعمل بجميع أوامره وترك جميع زواجره تفسير ابن كثير 1/566 ، والمؤمنات مَنْهِيّات عن إبداء الزينة لغيرالمحارم ، قال تعالى : (وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا لِبُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوْ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ أُوْلِي الإِرْبَةِ مِنْ الرِّجَالِ أَوْ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاءِ وَلا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِنْ زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ ) النور/31 ، فامتثال أمر الله بالحجاب يحفظك من العين بإذن الله . في الدنيا ويحفظك من عذاب الله في الآخرة .

أما تعليق مقاطع من القرآن أو غيرها أو لبس أشكال معينة ، فقد روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " من تعلَّق تمِيمَةً فلا أتَمَّ الله له ، ومن تَعَلَّقَ وَدعَةً فلا ودع الله له " وفي رواية أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أقبل رهط فبايع تسعة ، وأمسك عن واحد , فقالوا : يا رسول الله بايعت تسعة وأمسكت عن هذا ، فقال : " إن عليه تميمة " فأدخل يده فقطعها ، فبايعه وقال : " من تعلق تميمة فقد أشرك " من فتاوى العين والحسد ص 277 .

أما علاج العين والحسد ، فلا شك أن الإنسان متى كان قريباً من الله عز وجل مداوماً على ذكره ، وقراءة القرآن ، كان أبعد عن الإصابة بالعين ، وغيرها من الآفات وأذى شياطين الإنس والجن ، وكذلك فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعوِّذ نفسه ، وأعظم ما يتعوذ به المسلم قراءة كتاب الله وعلى رأس ذلك :

المعوذتان وفاتحة الكتاب وآية الكرسي

ومن التعوذات الصحيحة الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنها :

( أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق ) رواه مسلم ( الذكر والدعاء/4881)

وعَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُعَوِّذُ الْحَسَنَ وَالْحُسَيْنَ وَيَقُولُ إِنَّ أَبَاكُمَا كَانَ يُعَوِّذُ بِهَا إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ أَعُوذُ بِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ التَّامَّةِ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ وَهَامَّةٍ وَمِنْ كُلِّ عَيْنٍ لامَّةٍ ) رواه البخاري( أحاديث الأنبياء/3120) ، ومعنى الَّلامة : قال الخطابي : المراد به كلُّ داء وآفة تُلمُّ بالإنسان من جنون وخبل . وعَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ أَنَّ جِبْرِيلَ أَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : " يَا مُحَمَّدُ اشْتَكَيْتَ فَقَالَ نَعَمْ قَالَ بِاسْمِ اللَّهِ أَرْقِيكَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ يُؤْذِيكَ مِنْ شَرِّ كُلِّ نَفْسٍ أَوْ عَيْنِ حَاسِدٍ اللَّهُ يَشْفِيكَ بِاسْمِ اللَّهِ أَرْقِيكَ " رواه مسلم ( السلام/4056) ، ولا شك أن مداومة الإنسان على أذكار الصباح والمساء ، وأذكار النوم ، وغيرها من الأذكار له أثر عظيم في حفظ الإنسان من العين فإنها حصن له بإذن الله فينبغي الحرص عليها ، ومن أهم العلاجات أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رخَّصَ في الرُّقية من العين وأمر بها

عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : " أَمَرَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَوْ أَمَرَ أَنْ يُسْتَرْقَى مِنْ الْعَيْنِ " رواه البخاري ( الطب/5297) ، وما جاء عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : " كَانَ يُؤْمَرُ الْعَائِنُ فَيَتَوَضَّأُ ثُمَّ يَغْتَسِلُ مِنْهُ الْمَعِينُ " رواه أبو داود ( الطب/3382) قال الألباني في صحيح سنن أبي داود صحيح الإسناد برقم 3286 .

هذه بعض الأذكار والعلاجات التي تحفظ بإذن الله من العين والحسد ، نسأل الله أن يعيذنا من ذلك , والله أعلم .

يراجع كتاب زاد المعاد لابن القيم 4/162.


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## عا بدة ربها

بارك الله فيكي

----------

